# 2009 Kargaroo Toy Hauler Cover Only For Sale



## kenykop (Oct 17, 2013)

This is the stock cover for the unit that was purchased with the Kargaroo Unit when new at the dealer. I used it one time when I put it in storage. the Kargaroo is no longer so this is all that remains. I paid $500 for this cover. I am looking for $200 plus shipping. It weights 45 lbs so the shipping will be about $60.

Please call Kenny 609-694-4171 or [email protected]

My Unit was a 2009 Kargaroo 23 KRS toy Hauler - side entrance Here is a pic of my unit.

I am located in Central NJ


----------

